

"Go Left, he said" (preventing carpal tunnel syndrome) - da01
http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewrw/archives/011483.html

======
petercooper
Switching to your left hand will likely give some temporary relief, but it's
not exactly a fix or 'prevention'. You're then just damaging a previously
undamaged wrist. It'd be like "solving" global warming by just moving to
another identical planet.

